# les manières de recharger



## vik75 (18 Septembre 2011)

bonjour,

Ayant flingué très vite la batterie de mon portable à cause d'un usage intensif de la prise secteur ( je ne peux qu'utiliser que mon portable pc sur secteur mais cela ne me dérange pas) , j'aimerai savoir quels sont vos habitudes de rechargement, surtout celles qui préservent le matériel

1) vous rechargez votre Ipad une fois qu'il est à 0%, consommer toute la batterie et refaite un cycle ?

2) vous chargez votre Ipad à 100% puis l'utlisez sans le vider puis recharger lorsque la batterie est à n'importe quelle chiffre ? bref un rechargement par à-coup...

3) utilisez l'ipad lorsqu'il est sur secteur en train de charger ou sur secteur lorsqu'il est plein endommage t'il la batterie ?

merci de vos précieuses réponses sur les bonnes méthodes de rechargement


----------



## Oizo (19 Septembre 2011)

Les conseils à ce niveau sont :
- Éviter de laisser se décharger complètement la batterie à chaque fois (recharger vers 20%)
- Faire un cycle complet (décharge complète et recharge complète) une fois par mois, le reste du temps pas la peine d'attendre qu'il soit déchargé pour le brancher.


----------

